# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Giúp em bài Java này với

## chuonggoinhanvien

Chào các bác. Em hiện đang có một bài java desktop sau mong các bác giúp em với:
nhập vào 3 số a,b,c. Xây dựng class "clstamgiac" để tính xem a,b,c nhập vào có phải là tam giác hay không và đây là tam giác gì. Tính chu vi, diện tích của tam giác trên. Xây dựng from sử dụng switch – case và các AWT để hiển thị kết quả trên.
Em không học về lập trình nên gà lắm. mong các bác chỉ em với

----------

